# Croissant - Cruasán - Cangrejo - Medialuna



## swift

Buenas tardes:

En Costa Rica, a esta respostería se la conoce como cangrejo, ya que en efecto su forma recuerda la figura de un crustáceo. Sabemos que en otras latitudes, recibe otros nombres: croissant, cruasán, medialuna.

Mi pregunta es: ¿es el nombre "cangrejo" un costarriqueñismo, o también se emplea en otros países hispanoparlantes para referirse al _croissant_?

Saludos cordiales,


swift


----------



## T-ching

En Argentina, *medialuna*.
Saludos!


----------



## mirx

T-ching said:


> En Argentina, *medialuna*.
> Saludos!


 
En México igual; o bien, a veces _croissant_ o _*crosán*_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España es como dice el DRAE:



> *cruasán**.*
> (Del fr. _croissant_, medialuna).
> * 1.     * m. Bollo de hojaldre en forma de media luna.


----------



## Hidrocálida

En México lo llamamos comúnmente *cuernitos*.
Se que se llaman _croissant, _pero nunca he oído que alguna persona les llame de ese modo. En algunas panaderías "de categoría" si he visto letreros con el nombre de croissant.
Saludos
EDIT
estos son de una marca muy reconocida en México


----------



## mirx

Hidrocálida said:


> En México lo llamamos comúnmente *cuernitos*.


 
Tienes razón, pero también he oído lo de medialunas, creo que el bimbo o la Tía Rosa tienen unos panes que así se llaman.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En México, y con perdón de mirx.
Cruasán, en algunos estratos sociales _in. _(0.1% de la población)
En la mayoría de la población, _cuernitos_. (99.9% de la población)
Hasta una marca muy conocida: _Cuernitos Tía Rosa_.
Sin embargo, es un pan relativamente poco conocido acá... lástima, aunque hay enorme variedad de otros, y excelentes: corbatas, piedras, chilindrinas, orejas, etc.


----------



## ManPaisa

Hidrocálida said:


> En México lo llamamos comúnmente *cuernitos*.
> Se que se llaman _croissant, _pero nunca he oído que alguna persona les llame de ese modo. En algunas panaderías "de categoría" si he visto letreros con el nombre de croissant.
> Saludos


 
En el DF sí se llaman _*croissants*_ (pronunciado cruasáns). Los _*cuernitos*_ son similares pero no están hechos con pasta de hojaldre.

En Colombia son _*croissants*_ (pronunciado cruasáns).



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sin embargo, es un pan relativamente poco conocido acá... lástima, aunque hay enorme variedad de otros, y excelentes: corbatas, piedras, chilindrinas, orejas, etc.


En Lomas de Chapultepec, Polanco, Bosques de las Lomas, el Pedregal de San Ángel y otras colonias similares es un pan de lo más común. Allí no conozco a nadie que lo llame otra cosa que _*croissant*_.


----------



## krloszz

Jajaja

Yo soy de Puebla y suelo llamarles croissants... aunque la gente en general les llama cuernitos o cuernos.

Supongo que eso depende de la elección personal de cada quien,


----------



## Plizze

Croissant quiere decir creciente, es decir, que está creciendo y se refiere en general a la fase creciente de la luna y en particular en este caso hace referencia a la bandera turca (con forma de media luna).

La historia del cruasán es una leyenda histórica y nace como uno de los actos festivos al salvarse Austria de una invasión otomana a finales del siglo XVII. En 1683, los soldados otomanos al mando del gran visir Mustafá Pachá (fundador de tan célebres garitos, y de vivir de PM), después de conquistar la mayoría de las regiones a orillas del Danubio, levantan un cerco a Viena, que después de Constantinopla hubiera sido la primera conquista importante en Europa. Los turcos otomanos habían adoptado el símbolo de la medialuna (que luego ha pasado a ser un emblema musulmán)
Si quieres saber más 
http://larecetadelafelicidad.blogspot.com/2009/01/croissants-de-pierre-herm-bueno-ahora.html


----------



## 0scar

Estos son los cuernitos en Argentina (una especie de pan)
http://cuarentaypico.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/mardel-041.jpg

Vigilantes (medias lunas rectificadas )
http://www.pasteleriaamerica2.com/imagenes/pasteleria-dulces/facturas-vigilantes.jpg


Una vez estuvo de moda en Bs. As.  unos negocios que solo vendian _croissants_.  Eran  vigilantes, pero muchos más grandes.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En este hilo se discutía el mismo tema. Por acá le llamamos cuernitos, o si queremos vernos muy sofisticados, crosán.


----------



## chics

En Cataluña decimos _cruasán_ (plural: _cruasanes_) y escribimos lo que podemos, he visto _cruasán_ (poco, en una novela), _croissant _(lo más corriente en panaderías), y también formas digamos intermedias, como _cruasant_, _croisante_, etc. Aquí no suena finolis ni sofisticado. Los _cuernos_ existen y son una pasta de hojaldre en forma de cuerno o de medio cruasán, que suelen estar rellenos de crema por dentro.

A los que son más pequeños, como la mitad de masa creo yo que tendrán, se les llama aquí _crusanitos_.

Lo de medias lunas lo he visto en unos paquetes de bollería industrial, siempre creí que era por un tema de patentes.

¡Me encanta el nombre de cangrejos! ¡Con toda la razón!


----------



## piraña utria

ManPaisa said:


> En el DF sí se llaman _*croissants*_ (pronunciado cruasáns). Los _*cuernitos*_ son similares pero no están hechos con pasta de hojaldre.
> 
> En Colombia son _*croissants*_ (pronunciado cruasáns).
> 
> 
> En Lomas de Chapultepec, Polanco, Bosques de las Lomas, el Pedregal de San Ángel y otras colonias similares es un pan de lo más común. Allí no conozco a nadie que lo llame otra cosa que _*croissant*_.



Hola, ManP.

Por acá, me refiero a Barranquilla y Cartagena por lo menos, esa "o" intermedia no la pronunciamos  como "u". 

Saludos,


----------



## Balonvolea

Aunque incorrecto, en España está muy extendido el término *curasanes *(1500 entradas en Google) en lugar de _cruasanes_, alterando la posición de la r y la u.


----------



## chics

Yo no lo había oído nunca.


----------



## Balonvolea

chics said:


> Yo no lo había oído nunca.


Pues ya ves si hay gente que lo usa. Y eso era solamente en plural. Si buscas *"curasán"*, en singular, salen más de 2000 entradas.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Por acá se le dice *croissant* (pronunciado más o menos *croasán*) o *cuernito*. También he escuchado eso de *media luna*.


----------



## ManPaisa

piraña utria said:


> Hola, ManP.
> 
> Por acá, me refiero a Barranquilla y Cartagena por lo menos, esa "o" intermedia no la pronunciamos como "u".
> 
> Saludos,


¿Será que aquí somos más sensibles a la pronunciación original de francés (oi --> ua)?   jejejeje. 

En serio, a mí se me hace muy difícil decir _cro-a-sán_.   Es como decir al-mo-ha-da.


----------



## XiaoRoel

He oído, en gente de bajo nivel cultural, muchas veces *curasán*(es). Pero no creo que haya una metátesis de la *u* y de la *r*. La *u* de *cu-* más bien parece una vocal de anaptisis (muy frecuentes en los grupos de oclusiva y líquida, también llamados de _muta cum liquida_) que provoca la desaparición de la *u* de *ru*, por disimilación.

Pero, de todas maneras, es un vulgarismo que se debe evitar.


----------



## swift

Buenos días amigos:

Muchas gracias por tan abundantes e interesantes apuntes.

En cuanto a la pronunciación desuidada, no sé si se trate de bajo nivel cultural. A lo mejor se justifique por el hecho de que se trata de un galicismo .



chics said:


> ¡Me encanta el nombre de cangrejos! ¡Con toda la razón!



Pues sí, pero imagínate lo que puede sentir una persona a la que se le ofrece comer "cangrejo" cuando lo que le sirven es un cruasán .

Saludos,


swift


----------



## 0scar

*anaptixis**.*

*1. *f._ Fon._ Desarrollo de la resonancia vocálica de las consonantes hasta convertir esta resonancia en vocal; p. ej., en _corónica_ por _crónica_.



_Real Academia Española ©_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Se conocen como "Croasán", pero tambie les llamamos "cachitos".

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

*anaptixis. *Qué interesante la palabreja. Conocí una persona que no sabía decir ni trucha (decía tururucha) ni río (decía ririrío)... ¿es eso?
Gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

También puede ser que fuese tartamudo. La primera palabra que citas podría ser una vocal de anaptixis, pero la segunda, con esa extraña triplicacións de la sílaba inicial más parece un efecto de tartamudez.
La vocal de anaptixis (palabreja griega) también se llama, más sencillamente, vocal de apoyo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gracias, XiaoRoel.
No, esa persona no era tartamuda, curiosamente.
Nos hacía mucha gracia su _tururucha. _Nos burlábamos, en buen plan, de ella, y no lo tomaba a mal, afortunadamente.
Gracias por la palabreja anaptixis. La miraré.


----------



## chamyto

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 

Hola a todos, mis compañeras tienen la fea costumbre de escribir y decir "curasán" , cuando se refieren a la pieza de bollería en forma de luna.
¿ Existe esta palabra en el argot español ?


Edito: ¿ existe *curasán *en español ( de donde sea ) ? ¿ se usa en algún sitio ?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Ni idea, pero suena a cocreta cosa mala


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

chamyto said:


> Hola a todos, mis compañeras tienen la fea costumbre de escribir y decir "curasán" ¡Argh!, cuando se refieren a la pieza de bollería en forma de luna.
> ¿ Existe esta palabra en el argot español ?


 
¿Cuál español?

En el de México, pero no es argot, sino sustantivo de todos los días: cuernitos. (Hasta una famosa marca de comida chatarra vende Cuernitos Tía Rosa... cosa fea y no recomendable)
Así de fácil. 

En los lugares _chic_, cruasán o cualquier tipo de variante estrafalaria. (Croasan, croasán, cruasant, etc.) Un horror. Digo, la ortografía y el sabor.

Venga, precisaste la pregunta: ¿Es curasán de uso común? No. 110 millones de mexicanos no saben lo que es eso.


----------



## Bonsai8

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1412783

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## chamyto

Bonsai8 said:


> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1412783
> 
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
No me refiero a eso, he editado mi primer mensaje .


----------



## didakticos

En Costa Rica nos evitamos la disyuntiva de mordernos la lengua al tratar de pronunciar _curasán_, _cruasán_ o _croissant_. Preferimos decirles *cangrejos* : así de simple. ¿Se parecen, no?


----------



## Bonsai8

chamyto said:


> No me refiero a eso, he editado mi primer mensaje .



Sí, he entendido a lo que te refieres desde el principio, no era necesaria la edición. Pero creo que no has leído el hilo que te he copiado, porque en él aparece la respuesta a tu pregunta.

Por si no te apetece leerlo (que creo que es el caso, jeje), cito lo que escribieron Balonvolea y XiaoRoel en dicho post:



Balonvolea said:


> Aunque incorrecto, en España está muy extendido el término *curasanes *(1500 entradas en Google) en lugar de _cruasanes_, alterando la posición de la r y la u.





XiaoRoel said:


> He oído, en gente de bajo nivel cultural, muchas veces curasán(es). Pero no creo que haya una metátesis de la u y de la r. La u de cu- más bien parece una vocal de anaptisis (muy frecuentes en los grupos de oclusiva y líquida, también llamados de muta cum liquida) que provoca la desaparición de la u de ru, por disimilación.
> 
> Pero, de todas maneras, es un vulgarismo que se debe evitar.




Particularmente, yo se lo he oído mucho a mi abuela, que es manchega de pura cepa y, efectivamente, con poco nivel cultural (en lo que al uso del lenguaje se refiere).


¡Saludos!


----------



## Cbes

En Argentina les llamamos medialunas.
En cuanto a curasan es la primera vez que leo tal palabra (nunca la escuché) y cruasan es obviamente mas o menos el sonido de croissant y solo dicho por algún snob que quiere mostrar que sabe francés (realmente no se usa)

PD:Este post me despertó el apetito, pues me voy a comprar media docena de curasanes


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo siempre he oido y dicho "croasán" pero buscando en el DRAE me encuentro esto:
*cruasán**.*
(Del fr. _croissant_, medialuna).

*1. *m. Bollo de hojaldre en forma de media luna.


Saludos


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## oa2169

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> Se conocen como "Croasán", pero tambie les llamamos "cachitos".
> 
> Saludos


 
Al fin encuentro una parecida. En Colombia (por lo menos en Santiago de Cali y resto del Valle del Cauca) se les llamaba "*pan cacho*" antes de "evolucionar" a croissant.

*Cangrejo* nunca lo he escuchado.

Ver este vínculo.


----------



## didakticos

Cbes said:


> En Argentina les llamamos medialunas.
> En cuanto a curasan es la primera vez que leo tal palabra (nunca la escuché) y cruasan es obviamente mas o menos el sonido de croissant y solo dicho por algún snob que quiere mostrar que sabe francés (realmente no se usa)
> 
> PD:Este post me despertó el apetito, pues me voy a comprar media docena de curasanes


¿Serán estas las mismas *medias lunas* de las que hablaba Benedetti ? ¿O será que me confundí con algún otro escritor? Déjenme ver si recuerdo. No, pero estoy casi seguro que era en _La tregua_ o en _Gracias por el fuego_ que se mencionan las _*medias lunas*_. Nunca me paré a preguntar qué serían, solamente supuse que era un tipo de postre de repostería, pero dulce.


----------



## Cbes

didakticos said:


> ¿Serán estas las mismas *medias lunas* de las que hablaba Benedetti ? ¿O será que me confundí con algún otro escritor? Déjenme ver si recuerdo. No, pero estoy casi seguro que era en _La tregua_ o en _Gracias por el fuego_ que se mencionan las _*medias lunas*_. Nunca me paré a preguntar qué serían, solamente supuse que era un tipo de postre.



Así es Didakticos, ahora bien, en ese parrafo se mencionan "traviatas", yo a las Traviatas las conozco como una marca de galletitas de agua, ¿hay algún otro tipo de "traviatas? 

Referente a "cachitos y cuernitos", a éstos los conozco como a una variedad de pan hecho con mas grasa (pero que relamente no se parecen en nada a lo que su nombre indica) que se sirve en la merienda o desayuno. En estos pagos un buen acompañante del mate junto a los criollitos o criollos, los que me hacen surgir una duda, mas histórica que etimológica ¿es correcto que siga aquí o debo iniciar un nuevo hilo?.


----------



## duvija

"corasán" en Uruguay... Loh corazaneh, en plural (no sé por qué lo recuerdo con 'z', pero tendría que ser con 's'. Supongo que lo mezclamos con 'corazón'). Y tenemos corazán dulce y corazán salado. Mmmm. Si son de manteca, ahí son 'medialunas'.

saludos


----------



## Aviador

Revisando las intervenciones en este hilo y las del anterior al que fue unido por los moderadores, no encontré la participación de ningún chileno.
Ya que estamos en esto, les cuento que en Chile normalmente se dice _cruasán_, pero se escribe _croissant_. Nunca he oído a alguien aquí decir _curasán_ ni _cangrejo_.
Seguramente por influencia argentina, en algunos sitios, todavía pocos, he oído y visto _media luna_. Buenos aires, Mendoza, Bariloche y otras ciudades argentinas son lugares muy populares para los turistas chilenos que las visitan por un fin de semana o vacaciones más largas. Así es que no es raro que traigan de allá el término _media luna_ de los hoteles y restaurantes trasandinos. Lo que no ha pegado aquí, todavía, es _factura_.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, "cruasán", o "croasant", arrastrando las letras para hacerse el francés, es lo más normal.
Pero lo de "medialuna" está pegando cada vez más y creo que se terminará imponiendo.
Lo que no me imagino entrando en nuestro lenguaje es lo de "factura", jajajaaa.  Cada vez que lo menciono como curiosidad me quedan mirando con cara de "Exijo una explicación".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Janis Joplin

duvija said:


> "corasán" en Uruguay... Loh corazaneh, en plural (no sé por qué lo recuerdo con 'z', pero tendría que ser con 's'. Supongo que lo mezclamos con 'corazón'). Y tenemos corazán dulce y corazán salado. Mmmm. Si son de manteca, ahí son 'medialunas'.
> 
> saludos




Mira que cosa, por acá les llamamos cuernos o cuernitos, según el tamaño, y también, son de dulce o de manteca.


----------



## Bashti

Balonvolea said:


> Aunque incorrecto, en España está muy extendido el término *curasanes *(1500 entradas en Google) en lugar de _cruasanes_, alterando la posición de la r y la u.



Eso o "de los "curasanes" lo dice la misma gente que llama "cloquetas" o "cocretas" a las croquetas. Suena fatal.


----------

